# Sticky  Valuable Glycine Links



## Uwe W.

A must-have resource list for every Glycine enthusiast:

*The Glycine Airman*
André Stikkers' website devoted to the history of Glycine's iconic model. The website includes a listing of the the numerous model variations, history, and even resources that will help you to spot a fake Airman. A Japanese version of the website is available through the same link.

*Vintage Glycine Watches*
Emre Kiris' website is a handy reference that exclusively explores vintage Glycine models and the movements used in them from 1920 to 1990.

*Glycine Heritage*
Operated by Emre Kiris with the cooperation with Glycine Watches SA, Glycine Heritage has access to archive information and can provide manufacture dates and other relevant information about your Glycine watch. To use this valuable resource you need to send a request by email to _[email protected]_.


----------

